# Does my Test Suspension Homebrew plan and calculations look correct?



## Aiden8889 (Jun 12, 2017)

I want to brew Test No Ester but didn't want to use Guaiacol so I decided I'll plan to make a water based Test Suspension.

Does my plan look good?

50mg/ml x 200ml, Test Suspension (10g)

Test Base Powder Displacement Factor (DF) 0.893

10g x 0.893ml = 8.93ml

BB = 10% = 20ml

PS80 = 0.25% = 0.5ml

BAC Water = 200ml-DF-BB-PS80 = 170.57ml

To get BAC Water = (167.16ml Distilled Water + 3.41ml BA (2% of 170.57ml) )


1. Add the TNE to the BB and PS80 and stir until saturated.

2. Add the Water, stick the container in a water bath on a low heat on the stove and slowly stir.

(It will clump, but they will disperse as the heat is applied.)

3. When clumps are dispersed, it may be steaming - but is finished.

4. Filter into media a bottle using .22um PVDF filter.

** I found this recipe on T Nation but he put the displacement as 0.75 and the reddit wiki says 0.893, I also added the exact steps I want to take **

I'll also sterilise my bottles in an autoclave or pressure cooker of course, I have media bottles with septum caps which I have used before... So far I've brewed:

L-Carnitine 500mg/ml
Mast E 200mg/ml x2
Test E 200mg/ml x2
Primo E 200mg/ml
NPP 200mg/ml

I could say L Carnitine is the closest I have done to Test Suspension.

It's of course going to me micronized test Base I will use to minimize PIP, I'd rather have PIP than Guaiacol as that shit is seriously toxic!


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Fookin ell lad you’ll get an infection making that

You’ve got no fookin BA in ya recipe. And you don’t wanna use BB as it’s an oily solution.

I could go into more detail on how to do it all properly but I don’t wanna be responsible for someone having to need part of their gluteus maximus removed


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

DarkKnight said:


> Fookin ell lad you’ll get an infection making that
> 
> You’ve got no fookin BA in ya recipe. And you don’t wanna use BB as it’s an oily solution.
> 
> I could go into more detail on how to do it all properly but I don’t wanna be responsible for someone having to need part of their gluteus maximus removed


Are you telling me you've never partaken in the act of destroying someone's gluteus maximus????


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> Are you telling me you've never partaken in the act of destroying someone's gluteus maximus????


Nah I’m not that way inclined lad 

I’m just fookin with the op anyway. I’m sure he knows what he’s doing


----------



## Aiden8889 (Jun 12, 2017)

DarkKnight said:


> Fookin ell lad you’ll get an infection making that
> 
> You’ve got no fookin BA in ya recipe. And you don’t wanna use BB as it’s an oily solution.
> 
> I could go into more detail on how to do it all properly but I don’t wanna be responsible for someone having to need part of their gluteus maximus removed


No... I want to make Test Suspension in water.

I'm adding BAC Water which is distilled water with 2% BA



Aiden8889 said:


> BAC Water = 200ml-DF-BB-PS80 = 170.57ml
> 
> To get BAC Water = (167.16ml Distilled Water + 3.41ml BA (2% of 170.57ml) )


Though to be fair I should be basing the whole percent on the whole volume of everything so 2% should be 4ml BA not 2% of 170.57ml BAC Water.

Also I don't want to suspend it in oil because if you suspend it in oil you must use Guaiacol or it will certainly crash.

Just to clarify.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Aiden8889 said:


> No... I want to make Test Suspension in water.
> 
> I'm adding BAC Water which is distilled water with 2% BA
> 
> ...


let us know how you get on lad. You don’t need the BB tho


----------



## Aiden8889 (Jun 12, 2017)

DarkKnight said:


> let us know how you get on lad. You don’t need the BB tho


I'm pretty sure it can still crash in water, BB isn't that bad and I'd rather have that just to be safe rather than using oil and Guaiacol. Not to mention the smell it will make lol!

You may be correct as the test Base Powder I am gonna use is micronized so it may dissolve better.

Just hoping I have everything else right, maybe someone can correct me.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Aiden8889 said:


> I'm pretty sure it can still crash in water, BB isn't that bad and I'd rather have that just to be safe rather than using oil and Guaiacol. Not to mention the smell it will make lol!
> 
> You may be correct as the test Base Powder I am gonna use is micronized so it may dissolve better.
> 
> Just hoping I have everything else right, maybe someone can correct me.


Mate what you mean it might crash still? It’s a suspension so it isn’t gonna dissolve at all. That’s the point


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

I think you should leave this experiment alone tbh. It won’t end well


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Base is a solution (powder dissolved) 
Suspension surprisingly doesn't dissolve, its suspended.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Theres a half decent guide here;






Making 50mls Test Enanthate With Pictures


Here is a steroid powder recipe for making 50ml of 250mg/ml Testosterone Enanthate, you could follow same steps but use Testosterone Cypionate powder



basskilleronline.com


----------



## Aiden8889 (Jun 12, 2017)

DarkKnight said:


> Mate what you mean it might crash still? It’s a suspension so it isn’t gonna dissolve at all. That’s the point





Oioi said:


> Base is a solution (powder dissolved)
> Suspension surprisingly doesn't dissolve, its suspended.


So I don't know the intended purpose of BB, I just follow the recipes and even for water based Suspension they say to use BB, not sure why but I haven't seen a single recipe that says otherwise.



DarkKnight said:


> I think you should leave this experiment alone tbh. It won’t end well


I do get what you're saying but I have done a couple of successfull homebrews. This is why I am asking here and not just going ahead with it straight away.



Tonysco said:


> Theres a half decent guide here;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is for Test E, I've brewed Test E twice without any issues and pinned it every day throught entire cycles.

Thanks,



Aiden8889 said:


> So far I've brewed:
> 
> L-Carnitine 500mg/ml
> Mast E 200mg/ml x2
> ...


----------



## Aiden8889 (Jun 12, 2017)

Aiden8889 said:


> So I don't know the intended purpose of BB, I just follow the recipes and even for water based Suspension they say to use BB, not sure why but I haven't seen a single recipe that says otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Test Suspension (TNE - Water Based) Recipe


test Suspension




www.hugeraw.com





Here's an example.

I could ask on other places but I just can't register to the specific forum where a lot of Homebrewing is discussed. Though I do know there's some on here.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

I'd suggest making a base (test no ester in oil) 

Water based stuff is far more likely to cause infection. 

Process would be very similar to prop/enanthate etc etc


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Oioi said:


> I'd suggest making a base (test no ester in oil)
> 
> Water based stuff is far more likely to cause infection.
> 
> Process would be very similar to prop/enanthate etc etc


He doesn’t wanna use guaiaciol though. And it won’t hold in oil without it.

Suspension is easy, but if you’re a mong you’ll end up with an abscess

OP. You don’t need BB for a suspension, it’s oily and won’t mix with the bac water at all and you’ll end up with a fookin clumpy mess in the bottom of the vial


----------



## Aiden8889 (Jun 12, 2017)

Oioi said:


> I'd suggest making a base (test no ester in oil)
> 
> Water based stuff is far more likely to cause infection.
> 
> Process would be very similar to prop/enanthate etc etc


BB is oily?, I'll check the stuff I used for my last Homebrew but it was clear, apologies I may have been mistaken and it may just be a clear oily like substance.

Have you brewed no estered stuff before?, If so what exactly was the process you used to achieve a good brew?



https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/my-homemade-test-suspension.134404927/



Just wanted to add this in, some guy ran a detailed explanation of how to do it, so I may have to filter it via a syringe but again there is BB in this recipe?


----------



## Aiden8889 (Jun 12, 2017)

Same guy that made the post owns a lab and makes all kinds of different suspensions and has these ingredients listed on the bottles.

So displacement is 0.893ml
10% BB = 1ml BB
2% BA = 0.2ml BA
3% PS80 = 0.3ml

1.5ml + 0.893ml = 2.393ml

2.393ml - 10ml = 7.607ml Distilled Water.


----------



## Aiden8889 (Jun 12, 2017)

Largest Oil is Test Cyp 200mg/ml
Smallest Oil is NPP 150mg/ml
Milky Vial is Test Susp 50-70mg/ml
It was supposed to be 100mg/ml but that shit cools so fast it is crazy so I ended up loosing some of my mixture which is annoying.

Firstly I filtered 30.4ml of water through a .22um PVDF syringe filter (these are the only filters I used just for the test base)

I added 0.8ml BA (2%) and filtered that in.

I submerged this in a water bath on the job not too hot but fairly warm. I also added a 23g pin in the septum of the bottle (not seen on pic) for ventilation.

I then added 4g of powder to a small beaker and 4ml BB (10%) then 1.2ml PS80 (3%) and submerged it in a water bath and mixed until clear.

For the this part you have to be super quick so while your water is submerged you have to stick another pin on a filter, take the guard off the pin ready and suck up 0.5ml in a 1ml syringe and quickly attach it to the filter that you already have your pin on and then stick it into your vial/media bottle and put enough pressure on your syringe but not to much as it will explode and just go everywhere and it can get messy.

I ****ed up as I tried to suck up a load through a 10ml syringe and filter it all at once. It crystalized in like 10s in the syringe... The stuff is nuts, I had more as I knew I would **** up but now I know how to get a perfect mix for next time.

Also I did see PharmaQO only use BA and Water in theirs and that is 50mg/ml so you are right @DarkKnight though I just followed the Canadian guys recipe.

If I shoot it I just submerge it in hot water for 2 mins and give it a shake then draw it and it goes nicely through a 23g may even work on my 30g pins haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Steroid Powder calculator


Anabolic Steroid Calculator for creating your steroids into an oil solution



www.basskilleronline.com





Ummm... 

You made it this far into homebrewing without knowing about basekiller...


----------



## Aiden8889 (Jun 12, 2017)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Steroid Powder calculator
> 
> 
> Anabolic Steroid Calculator for creating your steroids into an oil solution
> ...


So I was 0.23 off on the water or something  thanks for that.


----------

